

Live Collections using Backbone.js, Faye and Node - suprememoocow
http://engineering.troupe.co/posts/live-collections/

======
mydigitalself
We wrote up this tutorial for a presentation at LNUG on how to create realtime
collections on Backbone.js using James Coglan's excellent Faye.

The article covers step-by-step how to go about doing this and also references
a demonstration as well as a public repo on GitHub where you can download and
try it out for yourself.

Enjoy! Would be great to hear your feedback as we hope to give back a lot more
to the community on how to build realtime applications in Node.js. Would also
be interested to hear on different approches that others are using.

